# Village People say: GO WEST !!!



## Isambard (Feb 17, 2006)

Very early but I just booked me tickets to get a "bargain".

I'm coming "home" from 25th May till 4th June. I've kind of had to promise my mum that I won't be going to that there Lunnon and anyway it was even £15 cheaper to fly direct to Lulsgate.

Anyway, I look forward to seeing Bristol and South Westernites sometime then!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 17, 2006)

????


----------



## fat hamster (Feb 17, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> I'm coming "home" from 25th May till 4th June.


    We'll be waitin' here for ya!


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 17, 2006)

lock up yer daughters

oh, hang on...


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 18, 2006)

one in three _care_ ,,,,another couple of tons of CO2,,,yay! aren't you the cleverone.


----------



## madzone (Feb 18, 2006)

squelch said:
			
		

> one in three _care_ ,,,,another couple of tons of CO2,,,yay! aren't you the cleverone.


Answer your pm's you miserable bitch


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 18, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> Answer your pm's you miserable bitch




  I thought that^ said _butch!_

Can't stop...busy beee me!!


----------



## madzone (Feb 18, 2006)

squelch said:
			
		

> I thought that^ said _butch!_
> 
> Can't stop...busy beee me!!




Oooh get you 
You don't want a birthday pressie then?


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 19, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> Oooh get you
> You don't want a birthday pressie then?



I think I've had "them" already...2 days with a _schwoooooony_ Pole half my age, showing her all the sights of Penwith including cliff climbing and tunnelling at Botallack and a quick surprise dip off Cape Cornwall plus seals and 30ft waves followed by an evening "sharking" Fi in The Crown!  

My legs still ache.


----------



## madzone (Feb 19, 2006)

squelch said:
			
		

> I think I've had "them" already...2 days with a _schwoooooony_ Pole half my age, showing her all the sights of Penwith including cliff climbing and tunnelling at Botallack and a quick surprise dip off Cape Cornwall plus seals and 30ft waves followed by an evening "sharking" Fi in The Crown!
> 
> My legs still ache.



A schwoooony pole? You've been to the Humphry Davy again haven't you? tut


----------

